# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Artrose te verhelpen met groeihormoon?

## guidmaster

Beste mensen,

Ik ben 27 jaar en heb al last van artrose in mijn onderrug. Dit doet vervelend pijn. Dit komt hoogstwaarschijnlijk door te zware belasting. Nu is mij aangeraden om het groeihormoon tot me te nemen. Dit verstevigd de botten aanzienlijk. Is dit nu een verstandige keuze? Ik heb tot nu toe voor en tegenstanders. Voorstanders brengen het als een wondermiddel en tegenstanders als een gevaarlijk middeltje. Echter is dit nog een grijs vlak voor mij. Ik wil graag feiten die realistisch zijn  :Smile:  misschien kunnen jullie me hierbij helpen?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord. Heb zelf ook artrose, o.a. in de onderrug. Ik gebruik o.a. glucosamine en celadrin. De laatste werkt ook goed pijnstillend. Beiden vallen onder de voedingssupplementen, dus zijn vrij verkrijgbaar.
Sommige mensen reageren goed op Glucosamine, maar anderen weer niet. Uitproberen dus. 
Ik zou niet zo snel een hormoon nemen. Ik zou eerst de minder schadelijke produkten uitproberen.

----------


## Suske'52

Heb al jaren artrose in de rugwervels l.-r. vd. nek tot de lumbale , voeten -tenen 3 operaties  :EEK!:  polsen 1 operatie andere pols in beraad ... ook aangetast door de rugproblemen- schouders teveel om hier neer te schrijven ......zelfs mijn hoofd( schedel) doet zeurderig pijn- oren- mijn verstand zeg ik dan doet pijn  :Big Grin:  

Neem medoc en dafalgan 1000 mg. of codeine- spierontspanners - ben al jaren erkend als chronische pijnpatient , maar ervaring heeft mij geleerd dat een artrose patient dikwijls in de kou blijft staan :Confused:  ,men maakt zich gemakkelijk eraf, och 't is dat maar.Huisarts zei op leeftijd van 50 jaar, na veel gesukkel alléé je gaat toch niet in je zetel gaan zitten jij .....nu 8,5 jaar verder kan ik niets meer, :EEK!: moeilijk te verwerken  :Confused:  heb wel een goeie neuroloog die verder zag dan de huisarts en krijg elke 3 mnd. een spuit cortisone en verder bij fysiotherapeut ....LEREN MEE LEVEN ZEGGEN ZE ? 

Maar je sociaal leven is zo goed als weg , alles is teveel ...en je intiem leven staat ook op een laag pitje, partner moet zich ook aanpassen, maar daar wordt niet over gepraat zoek het zelf maar uit  :Confused:  

MIJN LEVEN IS DE LAATSTE 6 JAAR, 180 GRADEN OMGEDRAAID !!!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  

Heb er heel véél moeite mee .OEF.......

----------


## Sefi

Klopt dat onder de artsen artrose als 'niet bijzonder' wordt afgedaan. Toch merk ik om me heen wel regelmatig dat mensen er van schrikken en het erg vinden dat ik het heb. Ik ben nog niet halverwege de 30, dus dat is vaak dan een dubbele schrikreaktie. Nu is mijn artrose trouwens wel een gevolg van een bindweefselaandoening, waarbij mijn gewrichten regelmatig uit de kom gaan.
Al met al helpt het mij wel goed om de spierspanning laag te houden. Bij artrose is altijd een deel spierpijn en als ik dat kan verlagen scheelt dat al in de pijnbeleving. Door Dry Needling of triggerpointtherapie is mijn leven een stuk dragelijker geworden.

----------


## Suske'52

@Sefi, :Smile:  dat is erg ,dat je op die leeftijd al mee belast wordt , nu zou je moeten kunnen genieten ,of hormonen helpen dat weet ik niet maar in mijn geval zou ik er toch geen mogen nemen daar ik op leeftijd van 27 jaar de" ziekte van reclus" had, dan zijn hormonen nemen verboden .Sterkte, fijn weekend  :Smile:

----------


## guidmaster

Als ik de reacties zo lees kunnen jullie de mogelijke oplossing tot, nog beter gebruiken dan dat ik kan. Ik bemerk dat ondanks de pijn, deze mogelijke oplossing tot verlichting nog niet als alternatief tot jullie is gekomen.

http://www.groeihormoon.com/

Kijken jullie anders eens hier. misschien wel interessant?

Ik hoor graag van jullie!

----------


## Suske'52

@ :Smile:  guidmaster, bedankt ik ben al gaan lezen ,ga verder mij in verdiepen en neem de informatie bij volgende afspraak neuroloog mede, op 13 dec. , laat wel iets horen , grtjs bedankt :Wink:  
ps. zo te lezen lijkt dat wel een wondermiddel  :Confused: waarom niet meer bekend ????

----------


## guidmaster

Pas op hoor zijn veel positieve punten echter ook negatieve. Maar ik kan me zo voorstellen dat de negatieve aspecten wegvallen tegen de positieve. 

Wat me opvalt is dat sommige doktoren te weinig kennis hebben omtrent bepaalde onderwerpen. Heb verschillende doktoren gesproken en je zou kunnen stellen dat deze qua perceptie van het groeihormoon lijnrecht tegenover elkaar staan.

Met alle respect maar doktoren weten van alles een beetje en verwijzen je eventueel door naar een specialist die van een "beetje" "alles" weet...

Wellicht een specialist op het gebied van groeihormoon zou deze vraagstelling kunnen beantwoorden. Maar waar vind ik die?

Succes de 13e en ik hoor graag wat jou bevindingen zijn!

----------


## Sefi

> Als ik de reacties zo lees kunnen jullie de mogelijke oplossing tot, nog beter gebruiken dan dat ik kan. Ik bemerk dat ondanks de pijn, deze mogelijke oplossing tot verlichting nog niet als alternatief tot jullie is gekomen.
> 
> http://www.groeihormoon.com/
> 
> Kijken jullie anders eens hier. misschien wel interessant?
> 
> Ik hoor graag van jullie!


En waar moet ik precies kijken voor het artrose verhaal?

----------


## guidmaster

Hoi beste Sefi,

Als je kijkt naar de voordelen;

versterking van de botten

----------


## Suske'52

@  :Smile: guidmaster, ben mnd. bij neuroloog geweest , en de vraag gesteld over groeihormoon , maar hij keek mij zo aan , van wat vraag jij ....en lachte ..antw. internet zeker ... hij kende het niet ... spijtig .... ik zoek wel verder . :Big Grin:

----------


## guidmaster

@ suske. Het is jammer dat je een ontwijkend antwoord krijg. Naar mijns inziens hoort een neurolooog hier op zijn minst iets over te weten. Heeft met geneeskunde te maken. Veel kinderen krijgen dit voorgeschreven. Op zijn minst kan er enige moeite gedaan worden om te achterhalen of dit interessant is of niet. Op die manier onderscheidt je je qua betrokkenheid vd patient (of juist niet)

Suc6  :Wink:

----------


## putman

> @ suske. Het is jammer dat je een ontwijkend antwoord krijg. Naar mijns inziens hoort een neurolooog hier op zijn minst iets over te weten. Heeft met geneeskunde te maken. Veel kinderen krijgen dit voorgeschreven. Op zijn minst kan er enige moeite gedaan worden om te achterhalen of dit interessant is of niet. Op die manier onderscheidt je je qua betrokkenheid vd patient (of juist niet)
> 
> Suc6


Hallo, het groeihormoon wordt voorgeschreven door een endocrinoloog. Misschien kan je aan hem/haar eens advies vragen.
groeten, Karen.

----------

